# Advice for getting hired at a shop



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

As long as you have no or minimal negatives, a few positives and additionally showing an ability, motivation and willingness to learn (which many canidates do)....then its up to who ya know. My daughter is going for some retail shop jobs and she is on the short list...getting an interview...to which she got because of having a relationship with the shop and knowing several folks that work there that can vouch for her skills, personality and perhaps reputation (which may or not help).

As a person that in the past interviewed and hired folks for relatively high pressure work. Its having excellent people skills, the ability to learn quickly...think analysis, synthesize/integrate and adapt/innovate in real time and a good reputation via the grapevine (not the professional references).

Good luck


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

When you get hired do us all a favor: learn about your products and the products you don't carry, an informed sales person is not only helpful but builds repeat customers even if you don't make the initial sale; for the love of all that is good and holy don't be a brotard


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Shop experience is where it all begins unless you work for some heartless, soulless, mega corporation that allows idiots that don't snowboard to run their marketing department.

Only advice I can give you is you either have what they want or you don't, a good shop will see something in you and hire you, a bad shop probably won't, and a really bad shop just needs a body to fill the position.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

I've worked in a snowboard shop before and also worked in retail sales before I started working for myself and honestly interviews are pretty easy once you understand them.

It all comes down to 2 things:

1) Does the interviewer like you as a person
2) Do you stand out (in a good way) from every other person applying for the job

I've never missed out on any job I've interviewed for, so here's my advice:

*1) Know your stuff.*

You should already be researching and learning about the snowboard products that they carry. Use the internet if you don't know about a product, there's plenty of good information online.

Know which of their snowboards are good for what types of riding. Also, know how to recommend different gear and help customers pick their gear.

Aim to know things like how to size a snowboard correctly and which boots are typically wider than others.

Being knowledgable is something that shows, especially if you get asked questions on snowboard gear during the interview.

*2) Show your passion and work ethic*

If you get asked why you want to work at the snowboard shop, don't be afraid to show your passion for working in the industry.

Tell him you want to work in the industry. Tell him you're willing to work your butt off and that you want to learn and get more experience inside the industry.

Don't be afraid to tell him that you want it so bad that you've already been researching into the products the shop carries and that you want to learn even more and will keep learning more.

All of this counts for extra points and makes you more likable when they see you have passion and are willing to put in the work.

*3) Try to be specific instead of giving generic answers*

Nearly every retail job asks the same questions. Try to have non generic answers to these questions.

For example, everyone always asks something related to customer care.

Don't give the same boring generic answers that everyone else gives. "Customers should be a priority and are important" is not going to stand out as a good answer.

For example, here's how I used to answer any 'customer care' related question that would come up:

*Question:*

blah blah blah something to do with customer care

*Answer:*

_"Customer care is extremely important, especially in today's world where everyone has a Facebook account.

I read that the average person has over 140+ facebook friends, which means anything good or bad that a customer says will be displayed to 140+ people and that reflects back on a business' bottom line at the end of the day.

For example, Zappos.com proved that customer care affects the bottom line of a business by not only spreading word of mouth but by increasing repeat customers by giving amazing customer service.

Zappos.com actually outsold Amazon.com on identical products that were higher priced on Zappos.com and they did that by having better customer service than Amazon.com."_

See what I did there? Now that whole spill on Zappos and Amazon may be overkill for you, but you get the idea.

So yeah, know your stuff, show passion and a good work ethic and try to avoid generic boring answers.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

bseracka said:


> When you get hired do us all a favor: learn about your products and the products you don't carry, an informed sales person is not only helpful but builds repeat customers even if you don't make the initial sale; for the love of all that is good and holy don't be a brotard


^^THIS. Except I'd recommend you show the owner that you know the product BEFORE you get hired.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks for all for all or the great replies!


Im pretty much hearing what I generally assumed were the key points. I will certainly review and learn the products they carry. I want this job to get as much experience as possible, so i would be the exact opposite of the generic shop douche kid. 

I work retail now and certainly understand the value and levels of importance of customer service, and how word of mouth is the most important advertising, and that to the web is the brick and mortar shop's biggest enemy. I certainly am able to show passion for the job and the industry, so I have that covered. I would consider myself good at interviews, and am very confident. 

I have the enthusiasm aspect covered, interview/confidence covered, customer service covered, and have some knowledge covered.


The one question I still have is what to say/ways to highlight skills to show my ability to make the guy money, which is of course an important thing to a shop owner, hiring an employee that can actually make him money. How do I give him cofidence in my ability to make him money other than my natural out going friendly nature and good people skills.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

One thing over looked that is real key to any shop. Don't do meth!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> One thing over looked that is real key to any shop. Don't do meth!


dude, he's in Idaho - they're all methheads over there.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

So I've heard, stopped for gas there once scared me got back in drove to Utah.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Damn it, stop stealing matches and lighter fluid. Oh, wait... you're trying to get a job not make meth :cheeky4:


----------



## DaToast (Mar 1, 2010)

What shop are you trying to get hired at? There is a couple of really good shops in Boise that I use to go to a lot and know some of the people there.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> One thing over looked that is real key to any shop. Don't do meth!





BurtonAvenger said:


> So I've heard, stopped for gas there once scared me got back in drove to Utah.












Just dont go more than 200 miles from boise, and you are fine! Im pretty sure snowolf gave the same review of idaho a while ago...stopped for gas, copious amounts of meth heads and skin heads, got the fuck out. Go Idaho!



DaToast said:


> What shop are you trying to get hired at? There is a couple of really good shops in Boise that I use to go to a lot and know some of the people there.


McU Sports.


----------



## irrballsac (Dec 31, 2011)

As a person who frequently interviews people for jobs/ hands out applications for positions, and has to converse with people during the applying process... The big things I would suggest, because they bother me, is make sure you're dressed nicely, well groomed(and bathed), come prepared with pens, and if possible references/ a resume. If someone is coming to me and doesn't have one of those things, i'll usually over look it, but if multiple or all of them are missing, you can practically kiss your chances goodbye.


**added note, silence your phone, or dont bring it with you**


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

irrballsac said:


> As a person who frequently interviews people for jobs/ hands out applications for positions, and has to converse with people during the applying process... The big things I would suggest, because they bother me, is make sure you're dressed nicely, well groomed(and bathed), come prepared with pens, and if possible references/ a resume. If someone is coming to me and doesn't have one of those things, i'll usually over look it, but if multiple or all of them are missing, you can practically kiss your chances goodbye.
> 
> 
> **added note, silence your phone, or dont bring it with you**


duly noted. However, while not my first rodeo, this one is different from the traditional interview. Im going in for the first time with said reference (while he purchases something specifically from owner) and i am going to first talk to him and ask him then. So dressing up in interview attire would be rediculous. However it will still be very important to look presentable, well groomed and approachable. Bringing at least a resume with just in case is a very very good idea. Thanks for the suggestion. Ill build one specificially for this "meeting" just to be prepared. But in the end who knows, maybe the guy doesn't need any part time help at all. But if there is a chance i am going to attempt to jump on it.


----------

